# 3DS > Vita



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay 4 kid icarus icon


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

That's quite a number of empty folders ya got there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 25, 2012)

3DS still has no graphics.

I'M JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

3DS has no graphics
Folders are shown graphically
Therefore, 3DS has graphics

Proof by contradiction.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 3DS still has no graphics.
> 
> I'M JUST SAYIN'.


And let the sony-nintendo war begin.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 3DS still has no graphics.
> 
> I'M JUST SAYIN'.


RESIDENT EVIL: SEXY REVELATIONS.





Look at dat ass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> And let the sony-nintendo war begin.



It's the EoF.



soulx said:


> RESIDENT EVIL: SEXY REVELATIONS.



BRB playing Uncharted on my OLED.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

We can still have a war. Think danger room :3


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > RESIDENT EVIL: SEXY REVELATIONS.
> ...



Why would I want to look at Drake's butt?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > And let the sony-nintendo war begin.
> ...


And?
nintendo fanboys are very sensitive. 
I forsee war.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 25, 2012)

Uncharted: movie simulator

still no gaems


----------



## RoMee (Apr 25, 2012)

lol...those cartoon show on the 3DS ain't games.

@soulsnatcher
Nice leapfrog leapster you got there. Keep telling yourself it's a real handheld


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 25, 2012)

Vita has one game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Look at dat ass.


Sorry mate, I can appreciate the sexy ass, but trying to convince anyone that the 3DS generates graphics that are anywhere near as complex as those the Vita is capable of generating is like trying to convince people that despite overwhelming evidence the Earth is actually flat.

I can see the purdy textures but I can also look past them and see rather simple models.

As for the No Folders picture, _it's quite funny_. Not that anyone really *needs* the folders as they don't really play any important role in the overall scheme of things but alright, the 3DS has folders.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 25, 2012)

Vita has no folders, but 3DS has like...5 games worth playing?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Vita has no folders, but 3DS has like...5 games worth playing?


Now that is just rude, the Portendo3DS is brimming with exciting titles!


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Vita has no folders, but 3DS has like...5 games worth playing?



better than ZEROOOOOOO

i'm kidding. i'm getting a vita if a price drop ever happens. i bet it's nice for watching movies or skype or something.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Look at dat ass.
> ...


This is the *EoF*.



Spoiler



BTW, that's from an older build. It looks even better than that in-game. 





TwinRetro said:


> Vita has no folders, but 3DS has like...5 games worth playing?


More than the Vita has.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> This is the *EoF*.


Can't I troll in peace? LEAVE ME ALONE! >>;

*EoF Step 1 *= _Employment of Flamebait_

*EoF Step 2 *= _Epicenter of Flamewar_

*EoF Step 3 *= _Enjoyment of Flaming_


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2012)

>folders

aNOTHER GREAT TECHNOLOGICAL ADVANCEMENT ON THE 3DS.

GG VITA YOU HAD A GOOD RUN


----------



## emigre (Apr 25, 2012)

Enters thread.

Thread is shit.

Goes back to watching Madrid vs Bayern.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > This is the *EoF*.
> ...



I kinda like Epitome of Fail.


bah, my mouse is on a double click frenzy today. Need to buy a new one soon.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## RoMee (Apr 25, 2012)

The 3DS is Justin Beiber.
It's loved by kids, and tries to be grown up but can't, because it's fanbase are still just little kids.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> The 3DS is Justin Beiber.
> It's loved by kids, and tries to be grown up but can't, because it's fanbase are still just little kids.
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8G2K4XV8qqc[/media]


The vita has no love.
At least the 3ds is an internationally loved woman singer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> The 3DS is Justin Beiber.
> It's loved by kids, and tries to be grown up but can't, because it's fanbase are still just little kids.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G2K4XV8qqc


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The vita has no love.
> At least the 3ds is an internationally loved woman singer.


Y'know, you can rub the front AND back of the Vita... rub it...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > The vita has no love.
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good game...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

RoMee said:


> The 3DS is Justin Beiber.
> It's loved by kids, and tries to be grown up but can't, because it's fanbase are still just little kids.
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8G2K4XV8qqc[/media]



Toys are meant to be played with. By inferring that the Vita isn't a toy, then it isn't meant to be played with?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > The 3DS is Justin Beiber.
> ...


Obviously you just stare at the sexy screen. It's not like it has any games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Toys are meant to be played with. By inferring that the Vita isn't a toy, then it isn't meant to be played with?


Vita is serious business! NO SILLY GAMES, ONLY HARDCORE!

...wait, this sounds wrong...

NO MONKEY BUSIN... Ah, what the hell, it's too late now... >>


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > RoMee said:
> ...



I already said I don't want to look at Drake's butt!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 25, 2012)

Apple sue Nintendo for patent infringement.



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> 3DS has no graphics
> Folders are shown graphically
> Therefore, 3DS has graphics
> 
> Proof by contradiction.


3DS has no graphics
Folders are shown graphically
Therefore, 3DS has no folders



DiscostewSM said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...





Spoiler: Relevant









@[member='Guild McCommunist']


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 25, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS has no graphics
> ...


Dat...ass?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 25, 2012)

YO WHAT'S GOING ON IN HERE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 26, 2012)

The 3DS can also be used as a powerful vagina deflector.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> The 3DS can also be used as a powerful vagina deflector.


I think you forgot about the pink model. Which is a powerful chick magnet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > The 3DS can also be used as a powerful vagina deflector.
> ...


Chick Magnet? With that form factor and colour? Please.

What chicks really like is a strong, thick, long, big, black...

*WARNING! NSFW!*


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

_*No Game? You sure?*_​





_*VS*_​_*



*_​_*VITA WINS*_​

_*FLAWLESS VICTORY*_​


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> _*No Game? You sure?*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But in both cases, there's no way to reach out and touch them girls. Loss to both sides.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

The 3DS is a pretty large sausagefest.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The 3DS is a pretty large sausagefest.



I thought it was a portable gaming device.

Mind-blown.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Look at that guy in the back...

He is *SO JELLY...*




DiscostewSM said:


>


inb4 "Love Plus is better, huh?"


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)

Psshh...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Psshh...
> 
> *R-r-r-reggie?!?*


His body seems ready for U.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Look at that guy in the back...
> 
> He is *SO JELLY...*



Well, he is the only boy in the yard there.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, he is the only boy in the yard there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> *snip*



rfw he realized he couldn't buy a Vita because he's a Nintendo puppet.

Side note: rfw = reggie's face when


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> *snip*



rfw he came


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> *snip*



rfw he still came.

Reggie's a busy man.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> *snip*



No caption needed.

Also contemplating a rfw thread where people interpret the complex facial emotions of Nintendo's own Reggie Fils-Aime.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 26, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Go fuck yourself.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 26, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Go fuck yourself.
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 26, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


>


I think I'm missing something.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

this thread is so shit you guys arent even funny


----------



## raulpica (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> _*No Game? You sure?*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL VITA NEEDS SEX TO SELL


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

inb4 vita folder update.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> inb4 vita folder update.


vita already has 'folders', they're called home screens.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 vita folder update.
> ...


boring.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


To be honest, the menu of the 3DS really does look half-assed. Not that I horribly mind, it's the performance in games that really matters but the menu looks as if time has stopped for Nintendo - it's bland and unintentive. Even the PSP's menu was better - fully customizable with theme support, simple to use and quick. The 3DS menu is bland in comparison with its puke-pastel palette. Just my two cents.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


Back in my day there was no such thing as a menu, you just put a game in and that's that.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Back in my day there was no such thing as a menu, you just put a game in and that's that.


you're like 15


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Back in my day there was no such thing as a menu, you just put a game in and that's that.
> ...


But my argument is still valid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


YOU DON'T SAY!?!

Back in the day you shoved a casette into your Sinclair and waited 15 minutes listening to electronic buzz and watching pretty colours until the game booted, except it's not "back in the day" anymore, it's today. The fact that at some point there were no menu's does not in any way validate not stepping up to the plate and doing things right, the menu's bad.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


That post is too meaningful for an EOF post.
I think it's safe to say that you both fell for my bait


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Read the rest of my posts here and re-examine your statement. =P

That said, outside  the Edge I would probably say the same thing, the menu's rather meh.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


'back in your day' would be like the playstation


which had menus.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 26, 2012)

Back in my day we had just rocks to bang together and we were HAPPY about it.

Now get off my lawn.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


I think he meant "back in the day when I was swimming with my buddies in my dad's left testie".


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


no the snes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> no the snes.



actually gamecube would be a more appropriate time period unless you were gaming when you were two.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 26, 2012)

edit: nvm


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah, I was in a rush to make it. The bottom part should have been something like "Only one was in the box".


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Look at dat ass.
> ...


Psh. The 3DS has 3D and Zelda


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Psh. The 3DS has *crippled *3D and *an old, rotting remake of* Zelda


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance

Until a few years ago my best handheld was a GBC.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Psh. The 3DS has *crippled no, go look at RE:R  *3D and *an old, rotting remake of Still the best Zelda game ever, and they're making a new one.* Zelda


Oh-mah-drills, the 3DS has *1* game that looks okay in 3D. By the way, it's still crippled - the effect is broken if you move the console a nanometer to either side, so points for Foxi.

Y'know, _pizza's good_, but that doesn't mean that I'd like to have _the same pizza slice after 10+ years time_ with just the dust removed off the crust. It may look alright but you know that this funny taste is mould.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Psh. The 3DS has *crippled no, go look at RE:R  *3D and *an old, rotting remake of Still the best Zelda game ever, and they're making a new one.* Zelda
> ...


I have no idea what you're saying.
Also all of the games that I have (excluding Street Fighter) look great in 3D. I can move my 3DS half an inch without breaking the 3D, so there's that too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


*welcome to EOF by the way*

Ahh, yes. The crown titles of the 3DS - two remakes of N64 games, a port of Street Fighter, a 20 FPS remake of MGS3 and a game about dogs and cats. Sounds like a good library right there.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


MarioKart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> MarioKart 7


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > MarioKart 7


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > MarioKart 7


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I've only been trolled if I give a crap.


Don't be mad. ;o;



Janthran said:


> I could hardly understand the single word that he said.
> Whose genius idea was it to talk with no punctuation? >_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I could hardly understand the single word that he said.
> Whose genius idea was it to talk with no punctuation? >_<



He's pretty easy to understand.

Also his first part about his "Nintendo bias" is worth quoting because it's so fucking true.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > I could hardly understand the single word that he said.
> ...


Yes, I have a bias towards Nintendo. They're the only ones who make decent games that I can actually play around my younger sisters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Yes, I have a bias towards Nintendo. They're the only ones who make decent games that I can actually play around my younger sisters.



Did you see the video?

His point is that people rant on him for being "biased against Nintendo" and then he goes to state all the Nintendo products he loved and then says that nowadays he thinks they're really going downhill.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

I read a comment earlier about the 3DS menu being bland, and I actually gotta agree, it's the only thing I actually dislike about the 3DS, I mean... It has plenty of cool stuff, so... Couldn't they make a costumisable menu? That gray (I think it's gray?) background is so dull, it'd be way cooler if it could have transparent menus and being able to use a normal pic from the gallery for the menu.. Or at least some sort of skins, in case they didn't want to give the liberty to use any pic.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2012)

3DS sucks because I dont have one.
Vita too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stop shitting up my thread.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> 3DS sucks because I dont have one.
> Vita too.


a comrade!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS sucks because I dont have one.
> ...


I'm waiting till either haz gaemz. (is hacked)


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


I'm just a poor guy who can't afford to buy expensive stuff.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


that won't do Alan John. money is never a problem, it has always been there, we just have to earn it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


But each time I go to the bank and ask politely for the money the police officers come in and shoot me.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


that is...one way. 
but you're completely doing it wrong. you have to shoot the guards first, force the bank manager to open the vault grab the money and scram. in case of any cops, if they spotted you shoot first, if not avoid.
and don't leave any traces. also better if done with a team.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Damn... Their aim must suck...
How dare they not train the police officers properly! D


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 26, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


I want to make a team.
The team will be built out of veterans of WWIII and consist of Sylvestre Stallone, John Stewart, Jason Stateham, Mick Jagger and Sausage Head.
We will start in 8:30 a.m Pacific GMT time at noon and kill all the guard and leave no evidence.
I am great plan maker.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

[yt]_MVonyVSQoM[/yt]

_A_ stands for _AlanJohn_.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


you have to make wwiii first. still with those 3 you won't need wwiii veterans. i don't know who stewart and jagger is, so i can't say about them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)

Watch the video to learn how to rob properly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OYBEquZ_j0


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> *T*his thread is so shit*.* *Y*ou guys aren*'*t even funny*.*



Why are you posting here? It's clearly stated *NO WHORES ALLOWED. *


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Watch the video to learn how to rob properly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0OYBEquZ_j0


why isn't the getaway included! i hate "to be continued" stuff. 

must refrain from watching...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Look at dat ass.
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> It's the EoF.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


_GASP! Expressing personal opinions is forbidden now? I'll be a good boy from now on and shush!_

PML ;O;


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 26, 2012)

Gotta give credit to the Vita. Nintendo wouldn't put as much effort into the 3DS without competition.

inb4 Nintendoesn't put in effort.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > *T*his thread is so shit*.* *Y*ou guys aren*'*t even funny*.*
> ...


any1 who cares about grammer on an internet forum that has no relevance outside piracy and homebrew shud take a good hard look at themselfs.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > no the snes.
> ...


More like about 3 or 4


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You'll enjoy Yahtzee's review of the game. I did, that's for sure. For reference.
> 
> Also, people bitch to shit about Mario Kart 7. I didn't see to many hot reviews compared to the DS or Wii versions.
> 
> And I never saw why people gave a shit about Kid Icarus Uprising. It's not like Kid Icarus was a fantastic series that mysteriously fell into an alternate dimension for almost 20 years to the joy of all five fans of the original.


I'll just throw in my two cents, since this is EOF and all I actually don't care about what kind of flaming I'm going to get by saying this.

Mario Kart 7 is without a doubt the best MK game released since Double Dash for the gamecube, not only thanks to the very good online system but also thanks to it's new driving mechanics.
I absolutely hated MK for the DS and Wii, so I don't see how those in any way could be better at all. More characters doesn't equal a better game.

Unlike Mario Kart Wii this title is very competitive and balanced, when it comes to item selection they got rid with stupid items like the POW block or the mega mushroom and replaced them with items that actually made more sense, the raccoon tail with it's ranged melee attacks, the fire flower that allows you to throw a big amount of fireballs though balancing it by dealing little damage to other racers.

Now power sliding, that's were the major advancements have been made IMO, unlike the glitchy DS snaking or the timed Wii slide, this time around it increases in power depending on the how narrow you're making your turn, meaning that the more you turn the more you build up your boost. This results in you getting full control over your kart when turning.

The courses are varied and better designed than the huge ass Wii tracks.

You receive notifications when someones playing online and you can instantly join them, you can keep track off how many times you've beaten/lost to a friend during online matches, you can play in communities and the list goes on.

Also I don't know if it's just me but shells are easier than ever to dodge, either by taking a "drive of the cliff suicide", using a starman or more commonly using a mushroom. But if you don't like that there's another feature that allows you to switch up the item selection to shells only etc.

You shouldn't rely on reviews guild, many reviewers don't play the games for more than a couple of hours before they start writing.
The same reason why KI got flamed for it's unusual control scheme, it takes time to get used to, it's not necessary to use the stand.
If you actually would hold your system with straighten relaxed fingers you shouldn't end up with cramp hands or whatever. If you still can't play it because your so slow at adapting to something you can always get one of those thumb styluses for your right hand thumb, it even says so in the loading screens!

Who cares if no one knew about Pit?
The game is still a blast to play, it's very polished, full of content, I mean the soundtrack is dynamically orchestrated and over 3hrs long, something that really shows how much work went in to this.

If someone doesn't like the game it's due to *personal preference,* not because of the title falling short.

I didn't play the originals in my youth despite owning the NES and I honestly disliked Brawl, I along with the majority of KI owners would have gotten the game regardless if it had "Captain Ass" or Pit as the main character.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 27, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > You'll enjoy Yahtzee's review of the game. I did, that's for sure. For reference.
> ...


BAN!
This content is not acceptable for the EOF!


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 27, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just throw in my two cents, since this is EOF and all I actually don't care about what kind of flaming I'm going to get by saying this.
> ...


better?


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 27, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...



[m]Goli[/m]


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool chicks dig the 3DS. Ditch the uptight high maintenance ones


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like a mutant 3DS to me.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 27, 2012)

3DS = Vita

GameGear > 3DS/VITA

BRB, going to change the batteries.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 27, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Looks like a mutant 3DS to me.








Actually that's a "mutated" 3DS.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 27, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> Cool chicks dig the 3DS. Ditch the uptight high maintenance ones



Alcohol makes "any" girl look hot.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a mutant 3DS to me.
> ...



I agree, but only if glue is applied first.


----------



## supermario5029 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vita has no folders, who cares? I don't use folders BEACUSE ROMANIA SUCKS FUCKING ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vita > 3DS because Vita can play a stream of Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

I think this is appropriate


----------



## supermario5029 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, but is there a Vita version? NO! You basicly play a PS3, it sucks, it has no games


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

supermario5029 said:


> Yeah, but is there a Vita version? NO! You basicly play a PS3, it sucks, it has no games



PS3 doesn't even have Left 4 Dead.

And someone explain why this was necrobumped?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And someone explain why this was necrobumped?


It's more of just a bump then a necrobumped.
It's not old enough to be a necrobump


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I think this is appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Okay, let's play that game... Again. 


Spoiler





*Nintendo 3DS*​

*Sony PlayStation Vita*​

Conclusion: 3DS HAZ NOU GRAPHIX​*;O;*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is appropriate
> ...


Since im on the nintendo side of the arguement.
I dont need to state any real facts, I just need to be ignorant,


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Iz Joke, but oh-kay.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

3DO haz no gaems.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I'm only joking too man,


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just hope F1 2012 looks fantastic on the Vita and they don't port the 3DS version.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is appropriate
> ...


Graphix


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Graphix


----------



## Chaz. (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a 3DS so therefor, it is better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

Chaz. said:


> I have a 3DS so therefor, it is better.


I have herpes, therefor*e* it is better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


I giggled.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't do a very good job with faking the font, but "the funny" is still there.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2012)

There are both batteries with screens attached, quit bitching.

It seems people get more fun from saying how "teh awesome" their console is rather than actually playing it. *AND YES,* serious in the End Of the Formality


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Pi said:


> There are both batteries with screens attached, quit bitching.
> 
> It seems people get more fun from saying how "teh awesome" their console is rather than actually playing it. *AND YES,* serious in the End Of the Formality








_So The Pi won't let me be,_
_Or let me be me so let me see..._
_They tried to shut me down on E-o-F,_
_But it feels so empty without me..._

And yes, this is all fun and jokes in the Everything Obviously Fake.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 6, 2012)

I have both and neither of them have any games. How about that shit? :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I have both and neither of them have any games. How about that shit? :3


3DO has more gaems than 3DS and Vita.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

_Very mysterious mystery is mysterious... _


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


>


Ok, I got to admit I liked that one, but

...
Foxi4 aren't you having bit too much fun saying a system has no gamez?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Foxi4 aren't you having bit too much fun saying a system has no gamez?


It's an EoF thread, plus, it was made just to say "3DS > Vita", so why can't I be the other pole in this discussion and post funnies?  It's not like it's serious.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

Didn't see these at first.


Foxi4 said:


>


He should have ate something. Maybe the 3ds. 


Foxi4 said:


> _Very mysterious mystery is mysterious... _


----------



## Janthran (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


>


Monster Hunter and Heroes of Ruin say hi


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 6, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



SEQUEL! REHASH! PORT! CRAP! WEEABOO GAME!

If the above doesn't apply, I'll assume you'll take it upon yourself to find a reason why those games don't count.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


The fun part is that from all the original content the 3DS has to offer, like Resident Evil Revelations, Shadow Wars, Pushmo and so on, he picks Monster Hunter Tri G - a  slightly enhanced Wii game and Heroes of Ruin - a game that's not released in The U.S yet, so he's just guessing that it's good. Silly Janhran - I thought you were trying to prove that the 3DS has gaemz


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 6, 2012)

If there was a rune factory for the 3DS i would directly sell my vita


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> If there was a rune factory for the 3DS i would directly sell my vita


Or, y'know, get both.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Monster Hunter and Heroes of Ruin say hi



One isn't localized and the other is a dungeon crawler no one should give a fuck about. It's kinda the "special" kid that gets released between Diablo III and Torchlight II.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Monster Hunter and Heroes of Ruin say hi
> ...


It's not like Monster Hunter is something revolutionary - the Vita has Lords of Apocalypse to counterweight it and a few games a'la Diablo, so Heroes isn't all that special. The 3DS admittedly has Mario Kart, but y'know, Wipeout and all. As for Ridge Racer, even with all the DLC the Vita version is still better, so... No games. ;O;

Cry, fanboys! Your pain, anger and tears sustain me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

http://vsrecommended...ki/Nintendo_3DS
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=457188
http://gbatemp.net/t...ndation-thread/

3DS has games.


It's funny that when people bring up Vita games, they're all stuff from launch. Vita *has no games* and is _*getting no games*_. 


Wait, I should correct myself. The Vita has some _*ports*_?


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

The only 3Ds game I've bought is a port.

Go me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> The only 3Ds game I've bought is a port.
> 
> Go me.


A port of a game that never came out in Europe so...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> The only 3Ds game I've bought is a port.
> 
> Go me.


A pretty poor port if you ask me


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paarish said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > The only 3Ds game I've bought is a port.
> ...


Exact same as the PS2 game just with the technical issues fixed. What's shoddy about it?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Slowdowns, bad textures, and a few obvious errors. (What the heck is a "Anclent bow?")


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Slowdowns, bad textures, and a few obvious errors. (What the heck is a "Anclent bow?")


Like I said, the exact same as the PS2 version. They didn't change anything expect improve the framerate in some parts and add sub-par 3D. It's a good port _unlike_ that MGS3D.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Slowdowns, bad textures, and a few obvious errors. (What the heck is a "Anclent bow?")
> ...


Ps2 only had slowdowns on the world map.
Ps2 didnt have anclent bow (EDIT: not sure about this actually)
Ps2 had better textures.
And ps2 version had a higher framrate in battles.

3DS only had better load times and new mystic artes for JPN release.

EDIT: Also Ps2 had better character models and font


----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)

*Port*Station Vita

;o;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paarish said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


I played both version for a little bit and....

- PS2 version had slowdowns on the world-map, the 3DS fixed this with only some minor drops
- OH MY GOD, ONE SPELLING ERROR
- Textures are the same, they only seem blurry due to the lower resolution
- Massively reduced load-times
- Battle frame-rate has dropped to stable 30FPS but field framerate is stable at 30FPS unlike the PS2 version.

The 3DS version is superior because of the touch-screen, stable frame-rate and load-times.

_Those load times_


----------



## Janthran (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


I've played Heroes of Ruin.
Also yeah, Resident Evil


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> *Port*Station Vita
> 
> ;o;


*Port*endo 3DS

;o;


----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > *Port*Station Vita
> ...


PSVita owners should just deal with it, we got the best system out of the two

;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


PSVita and 3DS owners should just deal with the fact that both systems suck and the fact that the DS and the PSP are still da bomb and will remain to be da bomb for at least a year.

Now _cry_ and go play _Mario Fart 7, Super Mario Rehash 3D, "Metal Gear Not-So-Solid-20-FPS - Naked Jaggies", Zelda: Ocarina Yet Another Bloody Time, Splinter Bug: Horrible Port Theory or some other bad game._

*;o;*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Oh god, HAHAHA, I LOST IT!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Oh god, HAHAHA, I LOST IT!


I know, the joke is that it ain't very "solid" - it's 20 or even 15 FPS during cutscenes... I should probably edit to_ "Metal Gear Not-So-Solid-20-FPS - Naked Jaggies"_...My bad...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> I played both version for a little bit and....
> 
> - PS2 version had slowdowns on the world-map, the 3DS fixed this with only some minor drops
> - OH MY GOD, ONE SPELLING ERROR
> ...



First of all, play both of them fully before you give your opinion because

-3DS version has large slowdowns during battle especially when fighting the cameo battle and the hidden boss.
-THAT ONE SPELLING ERROR IS A REPRESENTATION TO A HANDFUL OF ONES THAT I FOUND
-Fair enough
-Another good point on the 3DS'
-Again I refer to the cameo battle and hidden boss

The JPN PS2 ver had notoriously long loading times that were fixed in the NA version.
Even then the 3DS version was better in that aspect. 
Also 3DS corrected a load of bugs that the PS2 version had which you neglected to mention. And in turn gained several more (or so I have heard >_>)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paarish said:


> First of all, play both of them fully before you give your opinion because
> 
> -3DS version has large slowdowns during battle especially when fighting the cameo battle and the hidden boss.
> -THAT ONE SPELLING ERROR IS A REPRESENTATION TO A HANDFUL OF ONES THAT I FOUND
> ...


Two bosses aren't a huge issue and even then it's only minor slowdown. I haven't tried those but once again, that's just nitpicking. The majority of battles run just fine and at a stable framerate.

Spelling errors are minor issues. Bitching about that if also nitpicking.

I just checked the Cameo battle online and it isn't even that bad.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> PSVita and 3DS owners should just deal with the fact that both systems suck and the fact that the DS and the PSP are still da bomb and will remain to be da bomb for at least a year.
> 
> Now _cry_ and go play _Mario Fart 7, Super Mario Rehash 3D, "Metal Gear Not-So-Solid-20-FPS - Naked Jaggies", Zelda: Ocarina Yet Another Bloody Time, Splinter Bug: Horrible Port Theory or some other bad game._
> 
> *;o;*


Did you forget about Resident Evil: Revelations, Resident Evil: Mercenaries, Mighty Switch Force, Dead or Alive: Dimensions, Pushmo, Tri G (enhanced port at _60FPS_), Rhythm Thief, Theatrhythm, Kid Icarus: Uprising (an extremely good game), Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars and Mutant Mudds? Not to mention the multitude of upcoming games (unlike the Vita!).

Oh and shitting on Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land is something you just _don't do_. Those are both really good games.


For a system that has only been out for a year and a couple months, this is a really good game library.





*3DS > Vita*
*;o;*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Two bosses aren't a huge issue and even then it's only minor slowdown. I haven't tried those but once again, that's just nitpicking. The majority of battles run just fine and at a stable framerate.
> 
> Spelling errors are minor issues. Bitching about that if also nitpicking.
> 
> ...


What?
Not that bad? Compared to the PS2 version, it's pretty awful.
The first thing I skipped to was Luke's mystic arte, which slowed down tremendously. That didn't happen in the PS2 version.

And I moan about spelling issues because they already had the English script from the PS2 version. It's just confusing how they could make those errors when it was already translated.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

ITT people bitch about which new handheld is better, even though they're both really shitty.

Foxi had it right, the DS and the PSP shit on the 3DS and the Vita _hard._


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paarish said:


> What?
> Not that bad? Compared to the PS2 version, it's pretty awful.
> The first thing I skipped to was Luke's mystic arte, which slowed down tremendously. That didn't happen in the PS2 version.
> 
> And I moan about spelling issues because they already had the English script from the PS2 version. It's just confusing how they could make those errors when it was already translated.


Compared to the PS2 version, it's superior because of the load times.


Otherwise, it's a pretty good port. Some slight slow-down doesn't change that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ITT people bitch about which new handheld is better, even though they're both really shitty.
> 
> Foxi had it right, the DS and the PSP shit on the 3DS and the Vita _hard._


no shit, the DS and PSP have been out for 5+ years now.



But for the year that the 3DS has been out, it's pretty good.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ITT people bitch about which new handheld is better, even though they're both really shitty.
> ...



EDIT: I've owned both for a long period of time and I can say that I dislike both equally.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> But for the year that the 3DS has been out, it's pretty *shit, along with the Vita.*


No, it has its fair share of good games. If you keep your expectations in check (and don't expect another DS this early, you should be fine).


You're complaining too much.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope soulsnatcher is right regarding that port of that game I bought. My copy just got dispatched.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I hope soulsnatcher is right regarding that port of that game I bought. My copy just got dispatched.
> 
> ~snip


I'm right. 




Oh and don't get a 3DS. If I were you, I would get a used 3DS XL after it's out (so it's cheaper). That big screen really will make a difference and it has a better battery life with many regular 3DS issues fixed.


Unless you already got a 3DS which in that case....


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

The 3DS present from my parents for my graduation and birthday. They've been hassling me over it so I get this off my back. And to be honest, I much rather they spend less on me and considering the 3DSXL is costing 50% more than a  regular 3DS. It's an clear as fuck decision.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Did you forget about Resident Evil: Revelations *Fine, that one is good*, Resident Evil: Mercenaries *It's just Mercenaries Mode from several previous games, really. It's overpriced, but fun*, Mighty Switch Force *No. Nobody pays for the first fully glasses-free 3D console to play side-scrollers. This is not creme de la creme - this is an appetizer*, Dead or Alive: Dimensions *Boobs.  *, Pushmo *Mini-game*, Tri G (enhanced port at _60FPS_) *Wii game everybody else already played since there was barely anything else worth anyone's time on the Wii. No*, Rhythm Thief *No.*, Theatrhythm *No.*, Kid Icarus: Uprising (an extremely good game) *Overrated - it's a good game, but stop circle-wanking over it - it's not THAT great*, Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars *Looks fun.* and Mutant Mudds *No.*? Not to mention the multitude of upcoming games (unlike the Vita!) *Vita has plenty of upcoming titles, silly*.
> 
> Oh and shitting on Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land is something you just _don't do_. Those are both really good games. *No. They're Mario games. It's for a very specific audience and nobody else.*
> 
> ...



_BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend, Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention, Dynasty Warriors Next, Gravity Rush, Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified, Doctor Who: The Eternity Clock, Escape Plan, Hatsune Miku: Project Diva NEXT, Jet Set Radio (A game that actually not everybody played, thus it validates a remake/port, unlike games everybody and their dog played already like Ocarina of Time), LittleBigPlanet, Lord of Apocalypse, Lumines Electronic Symphony, Metal Gear Solid HD Collection ('cuz y'know, it has moar to offer), ModNation Racers: Road Trip, Mortal Kombat, MotorStorm: RC (It was actually FREE for quite some time, is it still?), Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus, Persona 4: The Golden, Phantasy Star Online 2, Ragnarok Odyssey, Rayman Origins (the non-sucking widescreen version, not the "I can't see the damned enemies" unfinished 3DS version), Resistance: Burning Skies, Ridge Racer (even with DLC it's *still* better than the 3DS one), Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time, Silent Hill: Book of Memories, Soul Sacrifice, Spy Hunter, Tales of Innocence R, New King Story, Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Wipeout 2048, Unit 13, and, to end on a high note, *ZONE OF F***ING ENDERS*._

*PSVita > 3DS*

Plz cry, I cry *everytiem *wit heppi tearz ;O;


PS: To Be Released mixed with Released - because Winners don't need to divide Winning Lists.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ~snip


Ports, ports and more ports. SO MANY GAMES.

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend - *lmao port*
Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention - *lmao port*
Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified_ - _*lmao COD spinoff*
Doctor Who: The Eternity Clock - *lmao shitty game/port *
Jet Set Radio - *lmao port*
Resistance: Burning Skies - *shitty game*
Ridge Racer - *3DS version is superior, DLC galore and removes what was good about Ridge Racer*
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time - *lmao port*
ZONE OF F***ING ENDERS -* lmao port*
Rayman Origins - *lmao port*
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection - *lmao port*
Lord of Apocalypse - *lmao port*
Persona 4: The Golden - *lmao port*
MotorStorm: RC - *lmao port*
Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus - *lmao port*
Spy Hunter - *Coming out on the 3DS too? And since when does likely shovelware by a subpar developer count as a good game?*
Tales of Innocence R - *Hooray, a remake?*
LittleBigPlanet - *Didn't I already play this on the PS3 and PSP?* *Sorry back-touch controls aren't enough to win me over. *
ModNation Racers: Road Trip - *Average game with no online.*
Uncharted: Golden Abyss - *Average short game, more of a tech demo than a full-featured game*
Unit 13 - *Average generic game, nothing special*
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva NEXT - *Nice multi-plat you have there. Sorry, I like original games.*

Foxi4, that list does you no good.



> Dynasty Warriors Next, Gravity Rush, Escape Plan (since Pushmo is a minigame to you), Lumines Electronic Symphony, Mortal Kombat, Phantasy Star Online 2, Ragnarok Odyssey, Silent Hill: Book of Memories, Soul Sacrifice, New King Story, Wipeout 2048.



These are the only valid games on your list. I have my doubts about Silent Hill too because >Konami.

Fact is, Vita does not have many good games at this point in time (and is certainly not worth a purchase) and has hardly any good upcoming games.



Foxi4 said:


> *No. They're Mario games. It's for a very specific audience and nobody else.*



Very specific audience? Mario games are games that tend to appeal to a wide audience (crazy sales are an example of this). It's ridiculous to discount them because "Mario", anyways.


The fact that you shat on *Mutant Mudds*, called *Kid Icarus* overrated, shat on *Theatrhythm*, *Rhythm Thief*, *Mighty Switch Force* and called *Pushmo* a _mini-game_ tells me you don't know what you're talking about. Or that you just haven't played any of them.






*;O;*


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys, neither Nintendo nor Sony give a wavering mouse fart about your brand loyalty. Just thought I might point that out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Very specific audience? Mario games are games that tend to appeal to a wide audience (crazy sales are an example of this). It's ridiculous to discount them because "Mario", anyways.


It's the average title bought by grandparents and parents for their kids, simply because it's safe.

*;O;*




> The fact that you shat on *Mutant Mudds*, called *Kid Icarus* overrated, shat on *Theatrhythm*, *Rhythm Thief*, *Mighty Switch Force* and called *Pushmo* a _mini-game_ tells me you don't know what you're talking about. Or that you just haven't played any of them.


Kid Icarus is overrated and Mutant Mudds isn't spectacular, it's average at best. Pushmo is a mini-game, not a full-feature.

*;O;*



> Uncharted: Golden Abyss - *Average short game, more of a tech demo than a full-featured game*


Wat?


> Hatsune Miku: Project Diva NEXT - *Nice multi-plat you have there. Sorry, I like original games.*


It's a Vita game, it has a PS3 release quite a while after the Vita one. You praise Tri G but spit at Miku? Nice double-standards.


> Resistance: Burning Skies - *shitty game*


Okay, it's getting a tad tiring now.


> Doctor Who: The Eternity Clock - *lmao shitty game/port *


It's bloody Doctor Who - it can be bad and it's still good, you wouldn't understand.


> Rayman Origins - *lmao port*


LMAO at least Vita can pull it off... 


> Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified_ - _*lmao COD spinoff*


LMAO one of the best-selling game series of all time and one the most popular Multiplayer games. Cry.


> MotorStorm: RC - *lmao port*


LMAO free game. 


> Tales of Innocence R - *Hooray, a remake?*


Tales remake = complaining, Zelda OOT remake = circle-wanking. Double-standards again. 


> Metal Gear Solid HD Collection - *lmao port*


What's LMAO is that it's still better than the remastered version - you get more for less.

*Need... more... tears... ;O;*



TwinRetro said:


> Guys, neither Nintendo nor Sony give a wavering mouse fart about your brand loyalty. Just thought I might point that out.


Vita has games. 3DS has games. It's just that _they're mostly bad games_. Just trying to establish that while I'm having jolly old fun.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Flame said:


> Fanboys


*We're not Fanboys, we're playing FanPong - we're just tossing* *ideas around for kicks...*​*



*​*I guess...*​*



*​*...you could call us...*​*



*​*...a pair of tossers.*​[yt]X-LZWMc-OEY[/yt]​*YEAAAAAAH!*​


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, this thread is utterly pathetic. 

At least I got Tales of the Abyss for a price that isn't daylight robbery.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Fanboys
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Janthran (Jul 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


DS sucks but I lol'd


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 7, 2012)

I HATE MARIO GAMES 
;O;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Janthran said:


> DS sucks but I lol'd


wat



wat



You don't insult the god of portables, the DS.



Foxi4 said:


> > Uncharted: Golden Abyss - *Average short game, more of a tech demo than a full-featured game*
> 
> 
> Wat?


true fax




Foxi4 said:


> > Hatsune Miku: Project Diva NEXT - *Nice multi-plat you have there. Sorry, I like original games.*
> 
> 
> It's a Vita game, it has a PS3 release quite a while after the Vita one. You praise Tri G but spit at Miku? Nice double-standards.


Hehe, Tri G is a 60FPS port with graphical improvements and new features. That's why I praise it over this.

Plus ew, Hatsune Miku.



Foxi4 said:


> > Resistance: Burning Skies - *shitty game*
> 
> 
> Okay, it's getting a tad tiring now.


THE TRUTH HURTS.




Foxi4 said:


> > Doctor Who: The Eternity Clock - *lmao shitty game/port *
> 
> 
> It's bloody Doctor Who - it can be bad and it's still good, you wouldn't understand.


...



Foxi4 said:


> > Rayman Origins - *lmao port*
> 
> 
> LMAO at least Vita can pull it off...


3DS can pull it off but lazy devs and all that jazz.

Still a port.




Foxi4 said:


> > Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified_ - _*lmao COD spinoff*
> 
> 
> LMAO one of the best-selling game series of all time and one the most popular Multiplayer games. Cry.


Jersey Shore, one of the highest rated and most popular TV show.


Just because it's popular doesn't mean it's good. 


also >spinoff



Foxi4 said:


> > MotorStorm: RC - *lmao port*
> 
> 
> LMAO free game.


For a limited time.




port.



Foxi4 said:


> > Tales of Innocence R - *Hooray, a remake?*
> 
> 
> Tales remake = complaining, Zelda OOT remake = circle-wanking. Double-standards again.


Who's jerking off over OOT 3D? I certainly didn't mention the game.




Foxi4 said:


> > Metal Gear Solid HD Collection - *lmao port*
> 
> 
> What's LMAO is that it's still better than the remastered version - you get more for less.


But it's still a port.



Fact is, the Vita lacks original exclusive games. The 3DS has a better game library even if it isn't stellar. No need to get butthurt about it. *;o;*


That being said, I don't hate the Vita. It still got some good games (Lumines, Gravity Rush). I just don't think it's worth buying right now (or its game library is even comparable to the 3DS's).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> I HATE MARIO GAMES
> ;O;


There is only one Mario game that I truly enjoyed. _*Luigi's Mansion.*_

*;O;*



soulx said:


> Ew, Hatsune Miku.


Uhm...


Spoiler










_"Ew, Hatsune Miku" ?_


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Ew, Hatsune Miku.
> ...


I don't go for fake animated girls.


This is more my style


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> I don't go for *fake *animated girls.
> 
> 
> This is more my style


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Back to Miku though...
> 
> _"He never really knew that she could dance like this_
> _She makes a man wants to speak Japanese_
> ...


brb, fapping over non-animated girls.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> *BRB FAP*


BRB, going to have sex with an actual woman. 

[yt]bcYppAs6ZdI[/yt]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > *BRB FAP*
> ...


If by actual woman, you mean a Hatsune Miku pillow then sure.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> *Jelly Jellington in Jelly*


That is all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > *Jelly Jellington in Jelly*
> ...


jelly jelly jelly




Don't worry Foxi4. I will dry your tears with some better gifs






It's just a shame I can't post any real NSFW things here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...







*wub wub wub wub Jelly needs an ELECTRO REMIX!*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *wub wub wub wub Jelly needs an ELECTRO REMIX!*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's just a shame I can't post any real NSFW things here.









The real thing's better anyways. How do they call it again? Ah...

_Tactile response._


----------



## Janthran (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I like the DS. It just has terrible computational power and graphics so awful even I care a bit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like the DS. It just has terrible computational power and graphics so awful even I care a bit.


judging the quality of a handheld based on it's visuals. tsk.



I bet you loathe the GBA.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I like the DS. It just has terrible computational power and graphics so awful even I care a bit.
> ...


No, I love GBA. The DS games were all touchscreen-based and it annoyed me.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 7, 2012)

GBA > DS > 3DS
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2012)

why would someone have several sexy female gifs? 
i always watch animated on the internetz coz i only see them in the internetz.

no use having a collection when you can see them everyday. and touch.


----------



## DigiTak (Jul 8, 2012)

You can get either, and I won't give a shit when we have....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 9, 2012)

3DS fails so horribly it already needs a revision to renew sales.

Meanwhile the Vita soars majestically above it, changing only to offer optional 3G to those that desire it.

;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> 3DS fails so horribly it already needs a revision to renew sales.
> 
> Meanwhile the Vita soars majestically above it, changing only to offer optional 3G to those that desire it.
> 
> ;O;


You're forgetting about the GPS. Vita 3G has a GPS module... alongside many other features the 3DS doesn't have, "Because Nintendo".


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS fails so horribly it already needs a revision to renew sales.
> ...


=3






Even with Persona 4 Golden out, it's sales are still pretty sad. o.O"
And meh, I plan on getting a Vita later on when it has some cool rpg that I want (well, probably next year I'll guess and I'll also get Golden obviously, although it's a remake so not really a necessity to get it right now).



Also, on the topic of females... =3
Real or not, I like my girls to look badass.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> -snip-



sexy. 
i like the top one only wearing underwear and a shirt. tattoos and the hair adds some badass stuff. and glasses. 11/10

2nd one i agree. leather on women is really sexy. very sexy 9/10


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2012)

@[member='Skelletonike']

You didn't quite get the point of our Vita ramblings, did you? 

Also, Virtue's Last Reward Vita > Virtue's Last Reward 3DS. Dat Screen - it's irresistible!


----------



## supermario5029 (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, Vita has NO COLORS!(i'm looking at the cute Nintendo Letter Box, THANK YOU FOR COLORS!)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 10, 2012)

supermario5029 said:


> Also, Vita has NO COLORS!(i'm looking at the cute Nintendo Letter Box, THANK YOU FOR COLORS!)



Only kids toys need to be "colorful". Real men's devices are black and white, we don't need some flamboyant flaming red.


----------



## emigre (Jul 10, 2012)

All my consoles are hardcore gamer black.

Fuck bright colours.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2012)

supermario5029 said:


> Also, Vita has NO COLORS!(i'm looking at the cute Nintendo Letter Box, THANK YOU FOR COLORS!)


Oh really? 





You know they are coming sooner or later.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 10, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Meanwhile the Vita soars majestically above it, changing only to offer optional 3G to those that desire it.


In what world is ~10,000 weekly _good_?



Skelletonike said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


That's from VGChartz so the data is incorrect. Sales are even *worse* for the Vita.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> supermario5029 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Vita has NO COLORS!(i'm looking at the cute Nintendo Letter Box, THANK YOU FOR COLORS!)
> ...


 pretty!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> @[member='Skelletonike']
> 
> You didn't quite get the point of our Vita ramblings, did you?
> 
> Also, Virtue's Last Reward Vita > Virtue's Last Reward 3DS. Dat Screen - it's irresistible!


Weren't people being ironic? o.O
Probably didn't tho. xP




soulx said:


> That's from VGChartz so the data is incorrect. Sales are even *worse* for the Vita.



Worse than that? Even with P4 Golden? o.O


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 10, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > That's from VGChartz so the data is incorrect. Sales are even *worse* for the Vita.
> ...


P4 Golden boosted it a little in Japan but it went straight down after that.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


That's somewhat depressing. z.z


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> That's somewhat depressing. z.z


Let me cheer you up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HRfe5gxKVI


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2012)

3ds = vita


just about every system <  pc


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 11, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 3ds = vita
> 
> 
> just about every system <  pc


Handhelds ≠ PC




PC > Home Consoles


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 11, 2012)

soulx said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > 3ds = vita
> ...



Does laptops > handhelds count?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 11, 2012)

rocks > sticks

Didn't I tell you all to get the off my lawn?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


true men have a gaming tower desktop pc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> true men have a gaming tower desktop pc



Actually I just connect a Tesla coil to mine and lug it around in a backpack. Hook it up to a mobile monitor and controller and you've got the ultimate portable device.

And probably a hernia.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 12, 2012)

meh...

I'm already at glassestop gaming.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 13, 2012)

The first group of boobs in this thread were pretty sweet. Then there was like 10 pages of "what where are the boobs?". Page 15 things started to get promising again but the thread never really recaptured its glory days.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jul 14, 2012)

3Ds can play all these great pokehax that are all the same but different. Having a flashcart+pokehax=like 50000 more games than Vita.
Who cares if pokehax is a waste of a flashcart.
Also Jill and Jessica's Resident asses>Drake's uncharted ass.
But you Sony fanboys do have your lil deviants and touch my katamari to prove your games are grown up and 3ds games are for kids.
WE HAVE JILL'S ASS!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2012)

About time somebody mentioned the Pokehax!
Pokemon + Jill and Jessica = Nintendo = greater than Sony
And people say math is stupid and pointless


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 14, 2012)

You know what , i recently discovered that GBA>Vita !!!
Yes, it's been ages since I've seen anybody on the bus or train with an handheld console, really.
EVERYBODY plays with their phones now, sadly that's the truth. I use to see kids with GBAs, DSs or PSX in the past, but now all I see is this madness of people smudging their cell phone screen with fingerprints and twisting left and right......there is no religion anymore !
SO I was thinking of getting a Vita, but why would I carry something that big on the bus, and what kind of game would satisfy me in a short half an hour session ? I know I love Uncharted, but really , I need to sit home and give it at least a couple of hours of my attention to get any progress. But on the bus ?
Then I thought of taking my DSiXL with me, and I did for a short while, because there are sort of quick games meant for short playing bursts, but then , the size factor and the fragility of it ( I regard it as very precious as it it a Sudoku-hexed DSiXL ) somehow put me off.
At the end , I dusted off my old GBA SP2, with an M3 perfect mini SD in it, loaded it with the likes of Donkey kong Jungle climber, all the MArio advance games, Ninja Turtles, Spiderman, black thorn , Sega arcade classics and many, many more and I got the ultimate handheld system ( with real buttons ! ) light, comfortable, durable, good-looking , sturdy,

I feel like an alien with a relic from the past, but hey, I'm a GBA temper, and it'll be GBA for ever !


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Yes, it's been ages since I've seen anybody on the bus or train with an handheld console, really.
> EVERYBODY plays with their phones now, sadly that's the truth. I use to see kids with GBAs, DSs or PSX in the past


Then you are looking at the wrong places or you just not in the right place to see them.
Also...


Arm73 said:


> EVERYBODY plays with their phones now, sadly that's the truth. I use to see kids with GBAs, DSs or PSX in the past, but now all I see is this madness of people smudging their cell phone screen with fingerprints and twisting left and right......there is no religion anymore !


Know this is the EOF,but that line made no sense. What does religion have to do with the "madness of people" using their phone?


----------



## emigre (Jul 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > EVERYBODY plays with their phones now, sadly that's the truth. I use to see kids with GBAs, DSs or PSX in the past, but now all I see is this madness of people smudging their cell phone screen with fingerprints and twisting left and right......there is no religion anymore !
> ...



Figure of speech innit.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Arm73 said:
> ...



Figure of speech innit.
Yeah, that's what it is.
I know this is the EOF, but if you can't figure that out, and jump on the OMG what does religion have to do with this, then I feel sorry for you.
By the way, what do kids play on the bus these days ? I haven't been on one since 1998...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 15, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


Last time I was on a bus kids were playing with their female friends... Very intimately if I may say so... z.z
(Kids since they were around 12/13). ='D

But yeah, in general this generation is more towards phones, back in my day kids didn't have phones, they more easily had a handheld like a gameboy than anything else, besides, why do 6 year old kids need a phone anyway?.


----------



## emigre (Jul 15, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> By the way, what do kids play on the bus these days ? I haven't been on one since 1998...



I play with myself.

I love a good danger wank.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2012)

3ds blah blah blah
Vita blah blah blah
We all know what we waiting for...


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> 3ds blah blah blah
> Vita blah blah blah
> We all know what we waiting for...
> 
> ...




you gonna have to wait a long time... until kingdom come.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > 3ds blah blah blah
> ...



When will microsoft actually release a handheld? Sony and Nintendo already have, so what is Microsoft waiting for?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> When will microsoft actually release a handheld? Sony and Nintendo already have, so what is Microsoft waiting for?


There's no niche for Microsoft to fill.


Sony already has the "uber-powerful" handheld. Microsoft doesn't have enough popular IPs like Nintendo does to release a new handheld and have it be a success.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > When will microsoft actually release a handheld? Sony and Nintendo already have, so what is Microsoft waiting for?
> ...



well, I Know that Microsoft's handheld, if there ever will be one, wouldn't be a succes, but It would be better for us, more competition between the companies so cheaper handhelds for us right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> well, I Know that Microsoft's handheld, if there ever will be one, wouldn't be a succes, but It would be better for us, more competition between the companies so cheaper handhelds for us right?


Microsoft has a handheld platform, they had a handheld platform since 2002, it's called Windows Mobile.

They have no plans to enter the handheld console market - they wish to add proper gaming functionality to future Windows Phone revisions and they want to encourage developers to design phones that will utilize it to its fullest as far as I know.

Everybody was suprised that Microsoft actually entered the console scene with the original XBox - don't expect them to enter the handheld scene the same way anytime soon. They don't even produce phones as of today, handhelds are just not their thing.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Got nothing against Microsoft,but Sony and Nintendo is enough for my gaming needs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Got nothing against Microsoft,but Sony and Nintendo is enough for my gaming needs.


Pfffft!
With closed minds like that no wonder that the WonderSwan never left Japan... It had so many promising games that never made it over here. D=
(It was friggin Bandai which means tons of anime and gundam games). =(


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Got nothing against Microsoft,but Sony and Nintendo is enough for my gaming needs.
> ...


I meant as a whole, not just those two companies.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Got nothing against Microsoft,but Sony and Nintendo is enough for my gaming needs.


I have something against Microsoft. The something is called "Live"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2012)

Janthran said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Got nothing against Microsoft,but Sony and Nintendo is enough for my gaming needs.
> ...


It's better than f*cking WFC/Nintendo Network in every way imaginable. Sure you gotta pay for it, but at least it "supports useful things" - no friend code bull*hit, proper voice chat (unlike Wii Voice or however that box is called), proper gamer profiles, proper store - what more would anyone want?


----------



## Janthran (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


It's the whole "having to subscribe so I can access the store to buy more things" that I have the problem with.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 17, 2012)

Janthran said:


> It's the whole "having to subscribe so I can access the store to buy more things" that I have the problem with.


Xbox Live is the _best_ online network available on game consoles. Silly to complain about it when it's much better than the competition.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2012)

Janthran said:


> It's the whole "having to subscribe so I can access the store to buy more things" that I have the problem with.


XBox Live Gold is a service separate from the console with its own fees and rules, much like PSN+.

(Also, welcome to the EoF, XBL Gold fees are incredibly stupid and nobody should be forced to pay for playing multiplayer games he or she already paid for, we're in the 21st century.)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > It's the whole "having to subscribe so I can access the store to buy more things" that I have the problem with.
> ...


fixed


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 19, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Fixed
Dont mess wit his shiz mang


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


fixed
What now?


----------



## xy2_ (Apr 9, 2016)

it has folders now


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol, four years have passed since this thread was created and the PS Vita still doesn't have any games worth dropping a single cent into


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 9, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Lol, four years have passed since this thread was created and the PS Vita still doesn't have any games worth dropping a single cent into


* Superdimension Neptune VS Sega Hard Girls*
YES IT DOES


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2016)

It has a better browser for Pornhub though.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> * Superdimension Neptune VS Sega Hard Girls*
> YES IT DOES


Did you forget lolicon rape simulator 2014?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 9, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Did you forget lolicon rape simulator 2014?


Wait.. What where I NEED it
Kill me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2016)

Vita beats 3DS for power and graphics, but 3DS beats Vita for everything else.

Also, the Vita is kinda fully open to game development thanks to the free PSM Dev Assistants.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait.. What where I NEED it
> Kill me


JP exclusive


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 9, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> JP exclusive


Give me a link. I actually kinda want to import it now. For science


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 9, 2016)

PS Vita is a platform for games that sexualise under-age girls. Thats not gaming, it's paedophilia.

Apart from that, my PSV-1000 with 3.18 eCFW plays PSP and PS1 software beautifully on dat OLED <3


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Vita has uncharted. Vita has Ratchet & Clank. Vita has Borderlands 2. nuff said


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Vita has uncharted. Vita has Ratchet & Clank. Vita has Borderlands 2. nuff said


My ps3 has them too


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My ps3 has them too


and you can have both ps3 and vita. and the ps4. play ratchet & clank with remote play


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> and you can have both ps3 and vita. and the ps4. play ratchet & clank with remote play


Or I could just use my ps3 

My ps3 has games.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Or I could just use my ps3
> 
> My ps3 has games.


I miss my cfw ps3  fucking glod!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2016)

Really the only Vita game I can think of that I'd like to play is Tearaway.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Really the only Vita game I can think of that I'd like to play is Tearaway.


what about lbp vita?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *Tear*away


;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> what about lbp vita?


Oh, I wasn't aware there was LBP Vita. Only LBP for PSP.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 9, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Lol, four years have passed since this thread was created and the PS Vita still doesn't have any games worth dropping a single cent into


*um excuse me i think you're forgetting that tearaway is fucking great and is worth buying a vita for* (unless you have a ps4, then there's unfolded)


----------

